# Adding chickens



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Hey everybody I've been thinking about adding 2 or 3 chickens to the 4 silver laced Wyandotts I currently have . They are about 7 or 8 months old and I just want to mix it up and add some variety . Is there any issues I should be worried about with new chickens????


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

They might get into fights the first week or two, but that's just them figuring out their pecking order. If you're afraid of them hurting eachother, you can keep them separate with a wire fence for the first week or two so they can see and get used to eachother, but not get close enough to touch.


----------

